# Fresh Illy roasted beans for expresso?



## mem (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi all,

I live in the UK. South east London.

Does anyone know where I can get freshly roasted Illy beans from for expresso making?

I recently got a Silvia and am now looking for a staple bean and supplier to subscribe to. I have tried just two verities at the moment but they are all fancy flavours, I kind of think I prefer more standard flavors if that makes sense

Thanks


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Freshly roasted illy, is that possible?

Try this

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee-bean-blends/products/the-italian-job-blend

or

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee-bean-blends/products/signature-blend

or

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee-bean-blends/products/chatswood-blend


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm no expert but having used Illy in the past I've now seen the light, as advised on here, and tried a few different beans from a couple of roasters. Give Rave a try - they do an espresso taster pack for £12 and you'll definitely notice the huge difference in taste.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Illy put quite a lot of effort into preserving their beans & extending shelf life, other than buying from somewhere with a high turnover & looking for latest "use by" dates I don't think you will get as recently roasted beans as you will from a UK based roaster.

Illy also do some "fancy flavours" (single origins), but are also typically more expensive than a lot of UK based roasters.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I have heard that you can get fresh roasted illy ... That is not surprisingly, nothing like you get in cans in a uk supermarket.

this myth has followed me around since about 2008, but all leads and maps just lead to dead ends ... I imagine one day I will find it and it will be a big underground cave lit by fiery torches and golden challis' will adorn alters full to the brim of cooling roasted beans

probably still taste like crap though







... Still I quite like the level of roast ... Next months DSOL ?


----------



## mem (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks guys.. Shall i try the signature or Italian Job blend? I like more standard flavors I think.



froggystyle said:


> Freshly roasted illy, is that possible?
> 
> Try this
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Italian Job is more likely to be a closer match for your prefernces

People who like a traditional espresso talk highly of Brighton Lanes from Coffee Compass


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

I used to really like Illy as well, then I started trying a few different flavours from Rave. The latest was The Italian Job, which I noticed that I really liked. Then my wife said she really liked it as well and usually she doesn't notice.

Right before that, I tried the signature blend and didn't like it so much.

By the way, I noticed the Italian Job has Robusta in it. Do any of the experts know why? I thought Robust always meant bitter cheap crazy coffee.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

jimbocz said:


> By the way, I noticed the Italian Job has Robusta in it. Do any of the experts know why? I thought Robust always meant bitter cheap crazy coffee.


Robusta is quite bold and has quite distinct flavours, (Specialty) Arabica has far more subtle flavours. Traditional coffee blends do tend to contain some Robusta, although Illy is 100% Arabica IIRC.


----------



## mem (Jan 5, 2016)

jimbocz said:


> I used to really like Illy as well, then I started trying a few different flavours from Rave. The latest was The Italian Job, which I noticed that I really liked. Then my wife said she really liked it as well and usually she doesn't notice.
> 
> Right before that, I tried the signature blend and didn't like it so much.
> 
> By the way, I noticed the Italian Job has Robusta in it. Do any of the experts know why? I thought Robust always meant bitter cheap crazy coffee.


Apparently, you can get a good quality Robusta bean but generally they are knows to be cheaper. However, I did hear that the robusta bean provides a good Crema, which is another reason why some blends may have a small percentage in them.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Crema schema.......


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

traditionally Italian coffee had a percentage of Robusta in it ... whether this was to give it a long lasting crema, or that distinctive bitter nuttiness, or even because it just cuts the cost of the coffee down.

what ever the reason though .... that original taste of italian coffee, cant be replicated without using robusta, which is why I assume Rave would include it.

Like everything though there is rubbish and decent beans .... yes bulk supermarket roasters use cheap end robusta to make cheap arsed coffee ... but by the same degree their premium coffees are also pretty poor .. even the 100% arabica ones.

So by a decent Robusta and its not all that bad, buy a cheap one and you get a cheap bean


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

mem said:


> Apparently, you can get a good quality Robusta bean but generally they are knows to be cheaper. However, I did hear that the robusta bean provides a good Crema, which is another reason why some blends may have a small percentage in them.


Crema is actually quite bitter and unpleasant, with specialty Arabica beans you may notice the second sip of an espresso is much nicer than the first.

If you want a higher quality Robusta then Coffee Real sell one and Black Sheep Coffee specialise in it and have a London shop making drinks with the stuff. You still wont get any of the multitude of notes a lighter roasted Arabica bean will give you though.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

aaronb said:


> Crema is actually quite bitter and unpleasant, with specialty Arabica beans you may notice the second sip of an espresso is much nicer than the first.


I'm not a fan either, but:



> How do I feel about crema? I feel great about crema! There are so many ways to answer that question. I mean, some people would say sex is disgusting! You know, crema is part of what makes espresso espresso. It helps deliver some of the fragrance to your nasal passages, and so much of what we know of as flavor is delivered through our sense of smell. Espresso without crema is not really espresso. I am baffled as to exactly what is disgusting about it.


https://meetthepresspot.wordpress.com/2008/09/25/meet-andy-schecter/


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Fair enough, it is a component of an espresso a guess. I haven't considered trying to smell with and without crema present!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I've cupped "good quality " robusta twice - it still tastes like giant rubber nappy work by big daddy for 12 rounds


----------

